# The 26 road to Windy Ridge



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried the 26 road to windy ridge in the past month? I'm aware that it is closed to cars but was wondering if a direct trail has be cut around the big washout at MP 8?


----------



## mr soul (Nov 2, 2015)

Few strava rides have gone through the route, I just asked a dude who said yes, there are three big washouts but some trail around has been found/made so looks like this route is still in play. I have not done the ride since the damage but plan to give it a shot before the season is over. 

Another note, there is a hand pump for fresh water at Norway pass trailhead, I did the ride a few times prior to figuring that out and it's perfect to top off bottles.


----------

